# Silly blue tang



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

My blue tang has been living in this very small crevice inside a piece of LR ever since I got her. She's been growing since then and today her tail got caught trying to leave the crevice. I went to redo the nori and she was stuck flailing around and breathing very heavily. I had to take the rock out(tore apart half of my reef) and break the rock and let her free. She's in quarantine now and is doing well but has a small chip on her body, near her tail. She started eating mysis but hasnt touched her nori yet. What can I do to keep my blue tang from getting caught again? (Assuming she decides to find a similar home). Apart from redoing my whole aquascaping with new rocks without small holes in them.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Judging by what you said I'm guessing its a regal tang? I've found that no matter what mine wedges itself into rocks at night, it's just how they are IMO


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mine does the same thing haha


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine did the same also when it was small. Problem is it was near the output of power head and its tail got the full force of it so now the tail fin is a little worse for the wear, has not grown back.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Why do you think Dory was a neurotic Regal Blue Tang? They're all a little nuts


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL As long has she doesn't get caught while im out the whole day, she'll be fine. I kind've redid the aquascaping to encourage smarter behavior and last night she went under an overhang instead of a hole.


----------

